# HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ROBERT A.



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hope it's the 'bestest' one ever..and followed by many more.. You just made it back home under the wire for the 'fetivities'..:tongue:

Ya can't keep no secrets from us old geezers..:rotfl: (AND I got a sweet little 'Birdie' that keeps me up to date..)

You be 'keerful' with any presents you get...and let's see what you can do with 'em....

jim

:birthday2:birthday::fireworks:birthday2


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! Gald you made it home in time for this ! LL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Happy B-Day


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Go for it buddy !!!!!!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Tortuga, Thank you so much!! Your little Birdie gave me a nice 5 pcs box of Crown Pro-Pm tools!!!! :bounce:

You and the little birdie have out done yourselves!! She is sneaky like that!!! Thank you again for your help!! 

Thank you all for your B-day wishes to me...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday. You'll like those tools. I got a set several years ago of the same things I believe.

Dang Tort, good job. I'll have to give you my wifes cell number when my Birthday gets close! Good job.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Happy B-Day Robert.





FishBone


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday - glad you made it home. Enjoy.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday to a very "old" friend!!!

Darlene


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday Robert







​


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Robert.... Now what did you get me.....LoL!!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your B-day wishes to me!! I had a really nice day, fresh hair cut in the early am, kids made me breakfast when i got home, Really like my New tools!!! And even found time to go swimming with the family in the pool. doesnt get much beter than that. 

Oh and Yes i did try out my new tools!! Texas Ebony pen with BLO / CA finish and it was gone before i could show it off...


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Gone where ? We wanted a picture !LL


----------

